# Lidl Portable Steam Cleaner - Worth it?



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi,
I saw that Lidl in my area is having a small/portable steam cleaner (silvercrest brand) with various attachments for 22€/~19£. 
I was wondering, is this something worth having? For those that have it, what do you use it for?
I have seen it been used to clean engine bay and some parts on the interior, like cup holders or pedals, but besides that, im not sure what other uses i could have for it and was hoping someone would give me some ideas on what this could be used for and if its worth it.

Thank you

EDIT:
For reference, this is the machine im talking about:


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought similar from ebay its a waste of money mate


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you! I guess i will just save the money then or use it towards another product.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought one like that years ago, bought it to clean up my motorbike at the time (someone had previously been a bit keen on chain lubricant). And I didn't really want to blast a pressure washer at it. Done the job, but it's been bagged up and stored in the same place for about 3 years now.lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I had one of these, but branded differently. 

The problem is that these small capacity steamers are quickly running out of steam pressure . I bought a big Karcher one and its way more useable. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

I didn't thought about the water capacity, its a good point. I would have to keep filling it up since its a small tank.
GleemSpray, what do you usually use yours on?
This seems like this a thing used once or twice or for just a very specific thing and then set aside. This one is probably not a great quality one (altough i can't complain about silvercrest products, at least the ones i tried)


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got one identical to this apart from the colour from aldi a couple of weeks back for £15. Not bad for the price. I haven't used it on the car yet, just around the house and it's a decent bit of kit. Works great for cleaning windows and stubborn grime. I'm hoping it will come in handy for engine bays and door shuts.


----------



## swampy1977 (Apr 12, 2017)

I got this one at home. I tried it once to steam clean kitchen extractor at home. To be honest I ended up cleaning it the old fashion way. It's a waste of time and waste of money.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

alex30 said:


> I didn't thought about the water capacity, its a good point. I would have to keep filling it up since its a small tank.
> GleemSpray, what do you usually use yours on?
> This seems like this a thing used once or twice or for just a very specific thing and then set aside. This one is probably not a great quality one (altough i can't complain about silvercrest products, at least the ones i tried)


Tbh, it's more used for general household cleaning and its excellent for assisting in cleaning tiling, grout, stained carpets and floors.

Car wise, its great for making apc work much better in areas like door shuts, hinges, engine bay. Steam to heat the area then apc if needed . The steam is often effective on its own used with a detailing brush.

The Karcher has a high/low pressure switch on the trigger.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Forgot to say, the Karcher has rapid heat up feature - its only about 5 mins from cold, so that makes it more useable. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

